# Advice on kidney failure



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Oliver who is 5, would be 6 next month is in end stage kidney failure. Why, we don't know. I brought him to the Vet four weeks ago tomorrow. He was suddenly very sick. They did X-rays and blood work, X-rays showed nothing. The following morning I got a very worried call from the vet to get him into the hospital as soon as possible, his numbers, kidney, liver were off the chart. I brought him to the emergency vet. They hooked him up to fluids to try to flush his kidneys. My regular vet and the emergency vet both thought he had Lepto, but he was negative for Lepto and Lyme. He was there for 5 days while his numbers went down they are abnormally high. He has been home for 2 weeks and it's been a struggle to get him to eat. I've tried everything, he eats dried liver and baby food applesauce and that's about all. I made an appointment for tomorrow to let him go but I am having second thoughts. He was actually trying to play fetch today, my son was playing with the other dogs and I realized he was running too. He is so weak I don't know where he got the strength. He follows me around the house, comes when I open the fridge, he is still interested in everything. He has such a will to live. I was thinking about sub Q fluids for awhile, the vets have warned me that a big dog like him will require a lot of fluids and it is only a band aid. Has anyone used fluid therapy to any success? Sorry this is so long.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your boy, 5 is far too young, though I know no age is "old enough" to say good-bye. I did sub-q's with my cat, and like your vet said it's only a band aid but it really perked her up. With food, I fed her whatever she'd eat and offered food frequently.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You need to repeat lepto titers if it is a consideration... Early in the disease, the titers can be normal... I had a client give her Golden with lymphoma 500 cc/day. You also have to remember that our Goldens will do anything to be with us...


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> You need to repeat lepto titers if it is a consideration... Early in the disease, the titers can be normal... I had a client give her Golden with lymphoma 500 cc/day. You also have to remember that our Goldens will do anything to be with us...


Thanks, they actually started treating him for Lepto with antibiotics before they got the results back. The emergency vet said the same thing about the normal results.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sad for you and your sweet boy. 

My Sabrina was only 3 when she was diagnosed with kidney disease, but we fought it together for nearly 5 years before cardiac hemangio stole her from me. The recommended diet for kidney failure is a low protein diet, typically a prescription food. My secret weapon was chicken broth mixed with water, which would keep her well hydrated and kidneys flushed. I should have bought stock in Swanson's since we used so much of their canned broth for years and years.

Holding Oliver and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I gave fluids to my cat for about two months. It was difficult for me but it gave us a some valuable time together. She tolerated the treatments pretty well and they did make her feel okay for a time. She started to refuse any kind of food (even straight tuna) and I knew it was time to let her go. I am really glad I did it for her and for me. It gave me the time to get my thoughts together and she had the best two months a cat could ever have.

I'm sorry you are going through this. You will make the right decision for you both.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers coming your way. I'm so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am really sorry you are facing this. I pray for a better outcome...


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I did subq fluids with my cat for 5 years and my friend did it with her maltese for 7. Both clearly much smaller animals than a golden, but both had amazing results.

I would say go for it - why not give it a try? If the fluids work your pup will be close to normal and you will just have to change the diet and do the fluids daily. 

If they don't work, well at least you tried.

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your sweet Ollie. Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and I have tears in my eyes for Ollie. I lost my baby last thanksgiving in 6 days from kidney failure. I work nightshift as a nurse and if I have extra time tonight I will post on here to you. I took great comfort and hope from the people on this forum. Checking it regularly as we were trying to fight helped me more than words!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi there,
So sorry that you are going through this with your Ollie 
We unfortunately lost our 3yr old golden Daisy to congential renal failure almost 6 months ago (if you click on the link in my signature pic you can read our story). It's such a cruel and horrible thing to go through, we are sending you our prayers and good thoughts, we know how difficult and heartbreaking this is for you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so terribly worried, sad and sorry about this, Susan. This exact same thing JUST happened to one year old Titan, Copley and Harley's half brother on Ryder's side. They considered lepto, antifreeze, lupus, tick diseases, lymphoma, juvenile dysplasia(hope that is the right term), and on and on. He leaked protein and his body was so bloated from fluids he did not looks like himself at all. Then, after nearly all hope was gone, he began to rebound on the medicine. I am going to try and limk you with Titan's owner. He is not out of the woods, but there is more hope.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What Lyme test was used? If it was just SNAP, it might be worth retesting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*



stan and ollie said:


> Oliver who is 5, would be 6 next month is in end stage kidney failure. Why, we don't know. I brought him to the Vet four weeks ago tomorrow. He was suddenly very sick. They did X-rays and blood work, X-rays showed nothing. The following morning I got a very worried call from the vet to get him into the hospital as soon as possible, his numbers, kidney, liver were off the chart. I brought him to the emergency vet. They hooked him up to fluids to try to flush his kidneys. My regular vet and the emergency vet both thought he had Lepto, but he was negative for Lepto and Lyme. He was there for 5 days while his numbers went down they are abnormally high. He has been home for 2 weeks and it's been a struggle to get him to eat. I've tried everything, he eats dried liver and baby food applesauce and that's about all. I made an appointment for tomorrow to let him go but I am having second thoughts. He was actually trying to play fetch today, my son was playing with the other dogs and I realized he was running too. He is so weak I don't know where he got the strength. He follows me around the house, comes when I open the fridge, he is still interested in everything. He has such a will to live. I was thinking about sub Q fluids for awhile, the vets have warned me that a big dog like him will require a lot of fluids and it is only a band aid. Has anyone used fluid therapy to any success? Sorry this is so long.


I am so sorry to read about your Oliver-it seems many here have info for you. I will pray for him and you. What does the vet think?


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. We have decided to let him go tonight, the fluids he has had in the last few weeks really did very little for him and he is so miserable that to put him on fluids at home would be for me not him. My grown son who is his best friend told me this morning that he looks so sad he thought we should let him go. This so hard, I have never spent so much time with a dog, rally and obedience classes, we took him on vacations, he has been my constant companion, my life will not be the same.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless your hearts. It is the hardest decision in the world. Just reading takes me back to that time not so long ago. Bless Ollie and may he find my chopper and they need not worry about kidneys anymore. Rest and be remembered dear Ollie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We are so sorry for you and your family  It's the hardest decision in the world but we have to do what is right for our precious goldens, however much it hurts us. Your story is so very very similar to ours with Daisy! Daisy will look after him for you. Sending you and your family prayers to help you through this awful time.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your family. You will be in my thoughts. It is a tough thing to do but you know in your heart that is what is right. Praying for strength for you and yours.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just beside myself for you, and so freaked out that it just happened and you do not know why- just like Titan. I bet a few months ago, you never could have imagined such a thing. The strength to say goodbye is, I believe, our greatest gift we give them when the time is right. I admire your courage in putting your dog before yourself. I know how much you love him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stan and Ollie*

Stan and Ollie

I know how HARD it is, but you are doing what is BEST and KINDEST for your Oliver! God Bless you all. There is much support on this forum!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your baby is sick.

My friend's cat was diagnosed with kidney failure back in October. They gave her fluids (at home) every single night and they were able to keep her comfortable until April. 

Sending prayers for your baby--and you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Draw strength and courage from your love for Ollie and do what is best for him, as you have already decided to do. Having seen a dog in the last stages of renal failure, it is something I would not wish on any living being. In letting him go, you are trading his pain for your own and he will run free forever, grateful for your precious gift.

Holding Ollie, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What an awful decision to have to make. But I still smiled when I read what you wrote about taking him to so many classes and always being by each other's side. That's the dog I'm thinking of right now, and that's the dog you're honoring with such tough decision. Remember that a good dog never really leaves, especially one that you've built such a strong, long-lasting relationship with.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. You are amazing people who have done a wonderful and selfless thing for someone you clearly love.

Ollie knew that and loves you back and in there is nothing that can replace that.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am.so.sorry you're going through this.......you're giving him the gift of setting him free. Bless you guys, my thoughts are with you....Dawn


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan, I know your pain and it will turn into happy memories. Ollie was blessed to have you as his MOM! Call me any time.........Hugs, my Dear Friend.

Peace Be With You!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, you gave him the most kindest gift of all. Your love for him will help get you through this awful time. He is still with you even though you can't see him, he will always be by your side.

Peace to you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. But, like everyone has said, you are giving him the greatest gift of releasing him from his pain. He will always be in your heart. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*



stan and ollie said:


> Thank you everyone. We have decided to let him go tonight, the fluids he has had in the last few weeks really did very little for him and he is so miserable that to put him on fluids at home would be for me not him. My grown son who is his best friend told me this morning that he looks so sad he thought we should let him go. This so hard, I have never spent so much time with a dog, rally and obedience classes, we took him on vacations, he has been my constant companion, my life will not be the same.


Susan: I am so very sorry for your loss, but you did the kindest and most loving thing for Oliver.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Ollie.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much. The end of life was so peaceful. I was a little apprehensive as my least favorite vet was on duty. She was wonderful. The reaction of the other dogs is interesting.
Stan doesn't seem to notice any difference, Harley on the other hand will not let me be alone for even a minute. Harley looks for Oliver. 
I am going to take them both for Lepto vaccines next week, we are not sure that is what Oliver had but why take chances. We are also taking down the fireplace wood pile where Oliver was always trying to eat the bark off old logs just in case, we are going to get a gas I insert next year anyway.
I will try to follow Brian(Tippy) advice and try to remember to think of the good times, he was a very goofy dog. 
But for now I miss my boy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There are threads here about "Lyme nephrosis," an acute renal disease that is caused by Lyme disease. I suspect that you in Lyme country, as we are, and that may be another possibility.

Ollie knew you loved him and that's really all a dog asks. Stan and Harley may grieve for a long time, if my dogs' reactions to the death of member of the pack are anywhere near typical. 

I hope you can be gentle with yourself for a while, in memory of Ollie's love for you.

Peace,
Lucy


----------

